# Speaker Placement Athearn SD40



## defense1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello all, first actual post but I've been doing quite a bit of lurking, learning and and reading on the forum. 
I've taken the leap into DCC and am planning on installing the Tsunami TSU-1000 in my son's Athearn SD40. I've got a plan for the speaker and I wanted to throw it out to the folks who may have been down this road already.

I would like to install the speaker about mid-engine above the rear flywheel pointing upwards to play through the fan. I had to do some trimming on the speaker enclosure and also made a small shelf for the speaker to be attached to. My question is will I have interference issues by mounting the speaker directly behind the motor? The only other place I can see to mount it would be in the nose but that appears more complicated.

I am attaching a photo of my proposed mount and was hoping to get some thought on this location.


Thanks
Paul


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

hi and welcome.
placement looks ok, i will be quite surprised if motor interferes .
with that, i've yet to install speaker into that engine


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't imagine the engine interfering with the speaker. It's more likely that the engine would affect the sound generation at a lower level if it happened.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've done a LOT of installs over the years and I would say it looks like you've done an excellent job of speaker placement. Sending the sound out the fans is always the ultimate port! The sound quality will be great. 
It doesn't look like you have any issues with interference, Motor's are DC so they really don't throw off a lot of interference problems. My only suggestions would be to put a little foam tape around the top of the speaker so it doesn't rattle on the body and a little under the speaker enclosure / or glue / fasten it to your bracket. Did you manage to keep the enclosure intact / no openings? If you did :thumbsup:, If you didn't then cover hole with some tape to "seal" it. the sound will be greatly improved.
Once again excellent job.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the brushes for the motor are actually very noisy, though I tend to agree that it probably isn't an issue.


----------



## defense1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, I spent good few hours on it yesterday but it needs a little refinement, I'm gonna stop at radio shack today and pick up some wire to connect the pick-up wires and some finer shrink tubing. We did here it run as it is and my son is totally excited! I'll post another pic when I get it finished.

Thanks again.
Paul


----------

